# Looking at the Sig SP2022



## TRANE (Sep 10, 2013)

I was just wondering those that have owned a sig SP2022, is it a good conceal carry handgun. I know sigs are reliable. I just want to hear some of your thoughts about it


----------



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

TRANE said:


> I was just wondering those that have owned a sig SP2022, is it a good conceal carry handgun. I know sigs are reliable. I just want to hear some of your thoughts about it


My wife likes her 2022 and I like it too. In fact, I liked it so much that when a police turn in P226 came up, I bought it. The 2022 is on the larger side for CCW, but not as big as a 1911. I can conceal the 2022 with no problem.


----------



## Kirk37r (Jan 10, 2013)

I carry my SP2022 9mm in A IWB hybrid holster, Have had no problems concealing it. I am thinking I will start carrying my 226 in 40 though, Just deciding what holster I will go with


----------



## Jason248 (Aug 18, 2010)

I have one and three of my friends have them. Awesome gun. I have 4500+ rounds through mine without one issue. Its light and can be carried.


----------



## ButchCassidy (Dec 24, 2013)

Trane,

I own a 2022 chambered in 9mm and it is a great gun. I'd never part with it. Before I bought the 2022 I carried some 9mm pistols that weighed less than 15oz, and were about .8" thick. After carrying around those, I don't think I would enjoy carrying the 2022, too heavy, too thick, too long. It is a joy to shoot though. You can find some great 9mm pistols in the 20oz catagory with lengths of maybe 5.5". For me the 2022 is just more than I would want to try to conceal. YMMV.


----------



## spcfowler18 (May 6, 2014)

I currently carry an SP2022 in .40S&W. I carry in a leather OTW Master's holster. It conceals great under an untucked shirt. I'm 6'2" and 250lbs. I recently lost 30lbs and need to go to a small shirt size. The problem is that XL shirts are too short to cover it OTW because of my height. I ordered an IWB holster for it. It is a great gun and I couldn't be happier with it.


----------

